# new to forum, snow bum living/studying in SC



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Just figured I would stop by and introduce myself.
Names Nico DiNunzio. I currently am a business marketing major at the University of South Carolina. which is pretty lame as far as snowfall.
I have worked for Alpine Ski Center for 4 years, and have experience in all aspects from the sales floor, to the repair/rental shop. I hope to use my experience to provide people with helpful tip's/suggestions.
I am 20 years old, have been riding since I was 8. 
Although I am proud of my home mtns,(Appalachian/Sugar) i really wish there was some better stuff around here but thats what i get for living in SC.
I have rode out west a few times and have been to Copper/Vail/MT. Hood meadows.
Now to the goods.
-2008/2009 season Burton Jeremy Jones 156 ICS-
-2007/2008 season Custom ICS-
-2008/2009 Cartel ESTs-
-2009/2010 Hails-
Anyway enough about me. see yall around the forums.:thumbsup:


----------

